# Which belt to buy



## Karateboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Time for a new belt for me. My old cotton (not sure of brand) is grey and worn out. It's like my favorite pair of jeans, old, worn out, fits good yet still thick and stiff. I'm looking into something like that shiny satin material because I hear those break in faster and fit better. I don't really want it to stick out and be super stiff. I also want something I can order in the USA and not have to get from overseas. KI int'l, shureido, juka-dragon, tokaido, kamikaze, tokon? Any suggestions or pictures so I can compare?


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 16, 2012)

In Judo we use Fuji and HSU, both are great belts that last a long time and are not very expensive...  I am not into the embroidery thing so not sure how they are hold up when being customized...

If you want a pimped out belt maybe try eosinpanther.


----------



## Karateboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Gentle Fist said:


> In Judo we use Fuji and HSU, both are great belts that last a long time and are not very expensive...  I am not into the embroidery thing so not sure how they are hold up when being customized...
> 
> If you want a pimped out belt maybe try eosinpanther.




No, not much for pimping it, just a nice satin or silk belt that hangs well


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 16, 2012)

Boldlook has a nice satin belt


----------



## Tames D (Jul 17, 2012)

Karateboy said:


> No, not much for pimping it, just a nice satin or silk belt that hangs well



I've been told a few times that mine hangs well.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 17, 2012)

The brands I prefer are Tokon, Shureido, and Tokaido.  Mizuno is also a nice choice.  

In terms of pricing, Mizuno is the least expensive, with Tokon and Tokaido also being fairly inexpensive.  

You can buy Tokon directly from Marcus' company, at tokon.com and can buy Tokaido at any of the larger retailers, such as karatedepot.com or others.


----------



## Manny (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a nice eosin panther plain sattin black belt, it's nice. You should try to look on easin panther web site.

Manny


----------



## lma (Jul 27, 2012)

Always been a big Shuriedo fan. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 27, 2012)

Eosin Panther is nice. I have one that I love. Kataaro seems to have nice ones, but I have never held one. Check Kataaro's Facebook page for some good pics.
Still, my favorite is my ten dollar 2" black belt from KWON. I love its feel, weight, and look.

AoG


----------



## lma (Jul 30, 2012)

Amorofgod what Leon belt is that.


----------

